# Betta Fish Riddle #1



## epicbetta1224 (Oct 13, 2012)

Starting today I'll be posting riddles to tease your brain.
I have two bettas, as you know, and I put them in the same tank when 
I bought them. I bought a male and a female, but they weren't ready to breed. 


How is this possible? 
Please post your answers!​


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I know the answer, but I don't want to spoil it for you guys. *sigh*


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

ok..Haven't had my coffee so may not make sense but..You didn't mention if you got them at the same time so I'm going to say yes they went to the same tank as a temp tank when you got them but at different times so they weren't together.


----------



## epicbetta1224 (Oct 13, 2012)

I did buy my fish at the same time, and filled the tank with water, and put my betta fish in.


----------



## epicbetta1224 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok, I'm going to tell a hint about the riddle. They can see each other but they can't touch each other or fight, does that give you any hint about it?


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Divided tank


----------



## epicbetta1224 (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think you should have tried to write on your computer, but clopez1 is right about the divided tank! :v


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

His answer _is_ right, not wrong.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

epicbetta1224 said:


> I don't think you should have tried to write on your computer, but clopez1 is right about the divided tank! :v


it was a comment about my signature..Writing on my computer.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Ooohhhh....oops.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

it happens


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Riddle whithin a riddle lol


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yup. lol


----------



## epicbetta1224 (Oct 13, 2012)

;v


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Can I do a riddle? Its not a fish riddle but it's cute! If you don't mind?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

madmonahan-I'll PM epicbetta1224 or just tell her to see if you can post it.

To anyone who didn't understand the conversation on the first page: epicbetta1224 had commented on clopez1's signature but I thought she meant the answer to clopez1's answer but then epicbetta1224 edited the original post about it so now it doesnt make any sense why I posted what I did.


----------

